# موقع الهندسة البيئية



## abdulrzzak (24 مارس 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

الحمد لله رب العالمين أهل الفضل و الثناء و الصلاة و السلام على رسوله المصطفى و آله

كل الشكر لإدارة ملتقى المهندسين الكرام الأفاضل الذين سمحوا لنا بالتعريف بأول موقع عربي للهندسة البيئية، فلهم منا كل الثناء و جزاهم الله عنا و عن القراء خيرا".

لا شك أن مكتباتنا العربية تفتقر الى وفرة المواضيع و الكتب التي تهتم بهندسة البيئة و لا زالت الهوة ساحقة بيننا و بين العالم الغربي في هذا المجال. إن الحاجة الى وجود مصدر باللغة العربية يهتم بمختلف مواضيع الهندسة البيئية كان ضرورة" ملحة. لذا عملت جاهدا" حتى ظهر هذا الموقع الى عالم الوجود. إن هذا الموقع ليس خاصا" بأحد و إنما هو لكل المهتمين العرب بالهندسة البيئية

سيتم التطرق في هذا الموقع لمختلف المواضيع من تلوث المياه الى أسس تخطيط و تصميم و تشغيل محطات المعالجة الى تلوث الهواء ....الخ

إن مساهماتكم ستكون مصدر ترحيب و سرور لنا و ستكون خطوة مفيدة في بناء و تطور هذا الموقع الهندسي البيئي للوصول الى بيئة عربية نظيفة ...

www.4enveng.com

و الله الموفق
مع فائق التحيات


مدير عام الموقع

د.م عبد الرزاق محمد سعيد التركماني

[email protected]​


----------



## Abdulbari Abdulrah (24 مارس 2008)

سلام الله عليكم اخي الدكتور الفاضل عبدالرزاق التركماني العالم البيئي ونفع الله بك وبعلمك وطنك الغالي سوريا وامتك الاسلاميه
ولك مني كل الشكر علي ذا الوقع المفيد جدا وسلام وفقك الله


----------



## وضاحة (24 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته
استاذي الموقر ..لا ادري كيف اشكرك ...كيف اعبر لك عن فرحي بهذا الموقع..فانا طالبة علم في نفس المجال وابحث عن هذه المعلومات القيمة منذ فترة طويلة ...وعندما فتحت موقعكم الزاخر وجدت ..كل ماهو مفيد حمدت الله حمدا كثيرا وشكرته.. ودعيت الله ان يحفظك ويرعاك ويسدد خطاك ..ولتفرح امتنا الاسلامية بكم اساتذتنا
استاذي الفاضل اتمنى ان اكون ممن يحظون بتلقي رسائلكم المفيدة ..ولي الشرف ان اكون من اصدقاء الموقع والمشاركين فيه لافيد اخواني واحبائي وامتي..فامتنا امة الاسلام ..امةالعلم و المعرفة 
جزاك الله خيرا عني وعن اخواني
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته


----------



## الفنك (25 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم
انا احبك في الله


----------



## احمد نوري (25 مارس 2008)

ياسلام ياسلام ياسلام
والله ان لكم مكان في الجنه انشاء الله
الله يعطيكم الف عافيه على هذا الموقع الرائع
ونحن جميعا" معكم وانشاء الله الى الامام
تحياتي​


----------



## محمد الكبيسي (25 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## احمد محمد هشام (30 يونيو 2008)

لو كانت النجوم في متناول يدينا لاخذنا اشدها لمعانا وافضلها منظرا واهدينـــــــــــاكم 
ولو كانت البحار امواجها كلمـــــات تعبر عن امتناننا لشخصكم الكريم ماكفـــــــــــــــت 

كيميائي / أحمد محمد هشام :56:


----------



## freedom lover (1 يوليو 2008)

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## على منصورى (12 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## حسام عاشور (13 يوليو 2008)

شكرا من كل قلبي ,موفق بإذن الله


----------



## patrol110 (21 ديسمبر 2008)

وفقك الله لعمل الخير ولمزيد من التوفيق وأثرائنا بالمعلومات الجميلة والمفيدة


----------



## بشار رائد (22 ديسمبر 2008)

*موقع رائع جدا

جزيت خيرا اخي الكريم*​


----------



## سيدي بلعباس (22 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله Doctor


----------



## abue tycer (23 ديسمبر 2008)

تحياتي لكم اخي الدكتور عبد الرزاق واتمنى ان يتطور موقعكم الرائع خدمة للمعرفة وزيادة الوعي البيئي العربي وبارك الله بمجهودكم الخير واني وضعت اميلي الخاص لديكم مع خالص تقديري واحترامي


----------



## dr.azza (23 ديسمبر 2008)

رائع جدا الموقع
بارك الله فيك دكتور عبدالرزاق


----------



## المهندسه ليى (26 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكور وبارك الله بيك 
تحياتي..


----------



## مهندس المحبة (26 يناير 2009)

مشكووووووووور على الموضوع الجميل ...........


----------



## شادي شاهين (26 يناير 2009)

شكرا أخي الفاضل


----------



## طيبة العلي (3 فبراير 2009)

مشكور اخي الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## jaj jafar (25 مايو 2009)

*اشكر ادلى بدلوه في هذا الموقع*

صدقوني هذا كنا نبحث عنه ونسعى اليه واتمنى ان يصبح هذا الموقع علما في مجاله:56::13::56:​


----------



## المهندس علي شاويش (27 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا يا دكتور عبد الرزاق و نفعنا الله بعلمك


----------



## عمرماهر (18 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم د. عبد الرزاق ارجو ان تكون بأحسن حال وعافية . نحن في العراق نعمل على وضع محددات الانبعاث للانشطة الصناعية الكبرى وبضمنها محددات الانبعاث للسيارات بنوعيها الديزل والكازولين (البنزين) ارجو تزويدي لمحددات انبعاث عوادم المركبات وطريقة فحص العادم في سوريا الشقيقة وكذلك المواصفات الخليجية في هذا المجال ان كانت متوفرة لديكم وسأكون ممتنا جدا وجزاك الله خير الجزاء
مع اطيب التحيات من المهندس عمر


----------



## مهندس بيئي 2010 (19 فبراير 2010)

شكرا


----------



## عمر م سعيد (29 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور أخي أبو الرز وجزاك الله كل خير ووفقك لما فيه خير لك ولأمتك


----------



## ابراهيم السلطان (31 ديسمبر 2010)

اذكرو الله يا عباد الله


----------



## اوركيده (1 يناير 2011)

مرحبا...انا بحاجة للمساعده...
ارجو الاجابه عن اسئلتي رجاءا لاني محتاجتها كثيراوهي:
1_كيف يتم معالجة البقع النفطيه على الماء وعلى اليابسه
2_كيق يتم معالجة الامطار الحامضيه او كيف يتم تقليل مضارها
3_كيف يتم حفر الابار النفطيه في الترب الرخوه
وساكون شاكرة لكم...


----------

